# latest project



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

plan is to have a little show and a little go......... someday that is..


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks pretty wide. How wide is it?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

wheels are 10.5"..... tires are 295's....


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck warming those up to decent operating temps!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

You won't be able to fend me off from watching this thread. Looks good so far.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: latest project (sharons03jetta)*

what flares are you using?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: latest project (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_what flares are you using?

allroads?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: latest project (nothing-leaves-stock)*

1552 used all-road flares to develope theirs and they look very similar to theo nes pictured...


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: latest project (~kInG~)*















thats all I have to say...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: latest project (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
allroads?

yes they are allroad flares.... got a pair used on ebay... in the pic it looks like an offroad vehicle because the jack is supporting it.... wheels are from a bmw X5 so there will also be 25mm adapters to add to the width. Still need front tires, two more flares, suspension... and Ill be set... flares will take a bit of modification to make work... but managing a body shop helps out a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: latest project (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
yes they are allroad flares.... got a pair used on ebay... in the pic it looks like an offroad vehicle because the jack is supporting it.... wheels are from a bmw X5 so there will also be 25mm adapters to add to the width. Still need front tires, two more flares, suspension... and Ill be set... flares will take a bit of modification to make work... but managing a body shop helps out a bit

Looks great, Scott.
For the GTI version of our flare kit we actually just used polystyrene and fiberglass shaped entirely by hand, but that's mostly because we wanted to incorporate the OE GTI skirts and valences and the GTI flares aren't quite as wide as the ones we made for the Rabbit. 
The allroad flares work great with the Rabbit, and like you said they need a fair bit of tweaking to make work. Their diameter is a bit big for the Rabbit's wheel openings, but nothing a heat gun can't fix







If you need any pointers long the way (not saying you can't do it on your own), feel free to ask








I've also got a pair of unused allroad flares if you need them, but I think they're rears (need to check). FWIW, there's not much difference between the front and rear and no doubt you could make either work.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: latest project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks great, Scott.
For the GTI version of our flare kit we actually just used polystyrene and fiberglass shaped entirely by hand, but that's mostly because we wanted to incorporate the OE GTI skirts and valences and the GTI flares aren't quite as wide as the ones we made for the Rabbit. 
The allroad flares work great with the Rabbit, and like you said they need a fair bit of tweaking to make work. Their diameter is a bit big for the Rabbit's wheel openings, but nothing a heat gun can't fix







If you need any pointers long the way (not saying you can't do it on your own), feel free to ask








I've also got a pair of unused allroad flares if you need them, but I think they're rears (need to check). FWIW, there's not much difference between the front and rear and no doubt you could make either work.

waiting!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: latest project ([email protected])*

Brad...Im in need of a right front and a left rear flare if you have any.... Your right the allroad has a much biger wheel opening. I plan to do something a bit different than yours near the rocker... we'll have to see if my idea works..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: latest project (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Brad...Im in need of a right front and a left rear flare if you have any.... Your right the allroad has a much biger wheel opening. I plan to do something a bit different than yours near the rocker... we'll have to see if my idea works..









Scott, both flares I have are for the rear, so I definitely have the left rear








As far as the rockers go, lord knows there are plenty of ways to go about it


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: latest project (sharons03jetta)*

Im thinking of widening the rocker panels so the will be as wide as the flares.... may incorporate some side exhaust tips in the rockers as well... not sure on a front lower valance yet ... anyone got any ideas...


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

big wheels negate the "go" part of your post
have fun with wheel bearings


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yeah Im really going to need that supercharger once the steamrollers are on there.... at least the bearings are bolt on and not press on.... makes life a bit easyer...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

ordered some adapters for the rear from Adaptec Speedware.... should be here in a week or so.... Not sure yet on suspension.... coilovers for sure but don't know which brand...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

got a pair of 1" 5x112->5x120 hubcentric adapters made by Adaptec Speedware... great product.... I think I need 1.3" thick for the front....








bolted them on the rear yesterday for a test drive...lol








then today bolted them both on one side to see how it looks... talk about poke...lol


















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 12:20 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

looks good


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

u have to post in the mkv forums and pretend thats the final product and you are not gunna work the fenders...ask what kind of drop you can get away with...people will go nuts


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_u have to post in the mkv forums and pretend thats the final product and you are not gunna work the fenders...ask what kind of drop you can get away with...people will go nuts

lol... something tells me I would need some fire protection...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see the finished project, as I am pondering something similar...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_u have to post in the mkv forums and pretend thats the final product and you are not gunna work the fenders...ask what kind of drop you can get away with...people will go nuts

hahaha that would be awesome! 
Major props to you and your 2.5 projects! I wish I had the ability to do what you've done! I still have your MAF insert in and it's been great!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

dang... good luck with the new wheel arches. i cant wait to see...i've been thinking about flaring the rears on my jetta for a while now since they are so flat.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (youngkal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngkal* »_u have to post in the mkv forums and pretend thats the final product and you are not gunna work the fenders...ask what kind of drop you can get away with...people will go nuts

x2 
That would be hi-larious!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*









It will look good if you lower it


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2ohgti)*

3" lower this Sat....







..... think I will rub...







lol


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

With 3" lower you can just have the wheels/tires stretch out the fenders...


----------



## crow86 (Jan 8, 2009)

PFFT forget the rub take out your fender liners


----------



## vwnewbie337 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_4spd)*

Forget going lower. New project = BajaRabbit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnewbie337)*

I heard extending your tires out like that can put stress on the axle or something like that. Is this true? I honestly know nothing about this feild of doing. I personally this it looks Bad A.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettakid18)*

I would say wheel bearings will suffer the most stress... 

Update::: coilovers installed... pics will come tomorow once its daylight..


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

How much did it cost. I personally would love to make my car have the same look.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettakid18)*

im not done yet...so.... Im doing it all myself... not sure what labor would cost you..


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_im not done yet...so.... Im doing it all myself... not sure what labor would cost you..

I would do it myself too. Personally. i find when you do the work, you appreciate it more then. Since you put your own sweat, tears, and blood (happened while installing CAI, Still has blood stains) the car has more value and it feels like its yours more.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettakid18)*

supercharger first....then flares...


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_

Major props to you and your 2.5 projects! I still have your MAF insert in and it's been great!

X2 
Me too... one of the originals!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crow86 (Jan 8, 2009)

you going full wide body or just extending the flares?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (crow86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crow86* »_you going full wide body or just extending the flares?

adding flares and possibly widening the rockers as well...


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_got a pair of 1" 5x112->5x120 hubcentric adapters made by Adaptec Speedware... great product.... I think I need 1.3" thick for the front....








bolted them on the rear yesterday for a test drive...lol








then today bolted them both on one side to see how it looks... talk about poke...lol

















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 12:20 PM 8-16-2009_

*My fenders are getting pulled next week, I went through the same thing man, BMW wheels and all! more power to you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (baltzah7)*

labor day is for laboring on what you want to right.... lol worked on widening the rockers this weekend... had some 16 gauge steel braked to a 2x2" angle for the top of the rockers... and modified some Mk1 Audi TT rocker panels for the bottom half... now they just need some body filler to smooth everything out.













































_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:31 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

crazy basterd


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (undercoverdubber)*

holy crap man, you're going for the full enchilada!
Do it!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Albeezy36)*

yeah... I cant wait until its finished... my neighbor came down tonite when he saw my garage glowing from weld flash.... he was pretty excited...I think Im going to go black texture with the rockers.. I have an audi TT gas filler door I may mold in as well.... note sure yet..


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

It's going to be HAWT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wanna see the TT filler door on, DO IT!


_Modified by HIBB 304 at 11:57 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

so sick ...


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

def going to look sick. if you do bags that would send this thing over the top.


----------



## vwnewbie337 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (07bunny)*

More pics! I have to admit the first time I saw this thread I wasn't digging it, but now I can't stop checking for more pics. Looking good, but more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnewbie337)*

just finished welding up second rocker.... body work starts tomorow... will take pics as I go... should be in primer by end of day tomorow... possibly paint on sunday... as of now they will go black...
ordered last pair of adapters from Matt at Adaptec Speedware... should be here next week...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

I know I'm psyched to see what gets done this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

new pics now!!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*

got the body work complete on the rockers and they're now in primer... here you go...

































_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:30 AM 9-13-2009_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:30 AM 9-13-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

new photos... took the car for test drive to makesure nothing was rubbing... all is good so far.. next to reinstall fenders and cut away all that is not needed on fenders and qtr's... add flares..
I may try to get it a little lower too...



















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:42 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*









Fender time







(oh and flares too)


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
I may try to get it a little lower too...









may the force be with you...


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_
may the force be with you...










I was waiting for this...


----------



## SJD666 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (need_4spd)*

x2 this build is gonna be crazy!!! i wish you the best of luck and cant wait to see when its done .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

I just wanted to get in on this thread, this looks so good, cannot be nonthing but win here. I cannot wait to see th e finished prod.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (blkmagic1)*

Wow... amazing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

i need to come up with a cool/unique front lower valance... any ideas...?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I vote for a Mk3 GTI style front valence; a nice, big, textured air-dam.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_I vote for a Mk3 GTI style front valence; a nice, big, textured air-dam.









Agreed; VR6-style. Something pretty deep and straight up and down would look means as hell


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

gheto stylz... lol


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^lmao... DO EET.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

I say modified ("widened") rabbit votex...


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Found this crazy guy working today on this.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

^^^^^
Trust me, that's the best part of the project








This is going to rock


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_4spd* »_Found this crazy guy working today on this.....










nice spy shot chris....









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_^^^^^
Trust me, that's the best part of the project








This is going to rock









yeah that is my first cut so the wheel will be able to bolt on with the fender on..lol I had to cut another inch and a half out so it wouldn't rub... these tires are 26" tall.... they require so much room....
both front flares are on... today Ill get the qtrs cut and flares on... next will be a bit of bodywork on the flares to help them fit to the body real nice.










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 8:05 AM 9-20-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

well.. got both qtrs cut... and rear flares mocked up with wheels on... lets just say the rear tires are huge and the flares will need a bit of modification to cover them...lol there has to be a wrench in every project... oh well... gives me somthing to do...







ill post pics soon..


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Can't wait to see!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

sneak peak.....


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

wow, front looks alot better than I thought it would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Dood, that's awesome.
You're smart, too, using a wheel and tire combo so freaking large (overall rolling radius) that the flares don't even need to be "shrunken"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

wow amazing work this will defenitly be something unique and amazing


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (2LODubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LODubster* »_ *unique and amazing *

you can say that again


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

You are going to need some power to get those things spinning


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (R3)*

very nice.. i wanna see a sweet rear shot with those fat ass tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_You are going to need some power to get those things spinning
















not as much as you think


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dood, that's awesome.
You're smart, too, using a wheel and tire combo so freaking large (overall rolling radius) that the flares don't even need to be "shrunken"









yeah Ive had my eye on these wheels ever since they came out on the X5... just trying to figure out what car I was going to put them on... this has worked out well so far..









_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_You are going to need some power to get those things spinning









yeah Ill be working on the soon I hope... the stock 2.5 still does pretty good with them though..


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I have to admit it looks great. Kudos. I would do a 997t front spoiler


_Modified by R3 at 9:27 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (R3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R3* »_I have to admit it looks great. Kudos. I would do a 997t front spoiler


as that would look sweet for sure... I want something a bit taller.... Im thinking of getting an ABT style lip and modifying it.. I think I could close up the side holes and leave the center hole...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

modify the jetta Deval front lip. i know you have the capability LOL


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

talk to brad and tell him to source you the alpil front lip...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

do a modified duckbill!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

not sure which one yet.... we'll see...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

got a lot done this weekend... but pics cant show every little detail.... front flares are done for now (until I choose a front lip).. still need to cut out extra, not needed fender and fab some fender liner extentions.. a few pics...
































here is where I had to split the rear flare due to the fact that the rear wheels have so much poke...... useing a 3M rigid plastic repair material to glue in extra plastic on the backside and smooth out the outside... crude looking at this point but oh so close...


















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 5:55 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks great bro. Keep it up


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

Oh yes... wider is better


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that's one nice fat ass...!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

still need to decide on center caps for the wheels... since they are Reps.. they came with blank silver caps... I could go with a VW decal or something different... any ideas.. 
Got my yellow laminex for the headlights the other day... cant wait to get it installed... not sure what that will look like.. I think Ill like..
euro plate holder is on its way... Im thinking of having a custom DTM Deutsche Post plate made like this one

















_Modified by sharons03jetta at 9:37 PM 9-27-2009_


_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:31 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

VW centrecaps in a B&W to keep with the theme. Looks freakin' awesome!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

just saw this for the lip!








mk3 Vr lip!
link >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4585641


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

WOW this is turning out beautifully! Hit up Eurotuner when you're done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

Im totaly digging that VR lip... not sure what to do now..lol we'll see......


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

humm i have a cracked mk3 lip aat my shop mabye i need to play with it...are those rough plastic welds or shadows does it need to be extended in the middle?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_Im totaly digging that VR lip... not sure what to do now

One more vote for yes on the Golf 3 VR6 lip


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One more vote for yes on the Golf 3 VR6 lip









x3


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (need_4spd)*

there seem to be some cheap MK3 Euro front lips on ebay... might be worth buying and playing with for sure.... Working on the last rear flare right now... I hope to be done this weekend and get it back on the road monday for sure...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

latest pics.... now I need a front lip...lol


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Howz it drive? Not for me (wheels are just too big), but very impressive work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

OH HELL YES


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

drives great actually... have not gotten a chance to see how it corners yet... I need to check the alignment next week at work to make sure all is good....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow!!! looks impresive!!!
but i think that you should widen it up in the rear as well as in the front..! then (in my opinion) it wil look killer!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Scott, that looks freaking awesome.
Seriously - great job!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

looks







amazing nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

That is seriously nuts dude!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Looks awesome!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

thanks guys.... its been a fun projet... still more to come... ABT front valance is on its way..


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Nice what are u thinking for the rear? gonna keep it the way it is???


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good! Have you considered doing black texture on the grill? I think that would help pull the front together.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

great craftmanship.
really cool and original.
One suggestion, paint all of the lower body parts white. The black fenders give the impression of having massive wheel well gaps that look even more massive with your large wheels.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Adam Pristas)*

Tough crowd over in the mk5 forum; who cares. Keep up the good work dude. The 2.5 forum has faith!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Thanks... it is amusing to see all the drama brought up over one rabbit... lol I love it..







Ill keep the updates coming... ABT front valance will be here tomorrow..


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Albeezy36* »_Tough crowd over in the mk5 forum; who cares. Keep up the good work dude. The 2.5 forum has faith!

seriously, I was laughing at all the "fail" replies, how do you fail while being totally unique?!
guess you wont be getting your too cool for school decoder ring anytime soon.


----------



## eurodub10 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

Looks awesome man. love the rockers. awesome work!!


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
seriously, I was laughing at all the "fail" replies, how do you fail while being totally unique?!
guess you wont be getting your too cool for school decoder ring anytime soon.










Dude, I wanted to jump in and start swinging in there when I saw the responses. Alas, it's totally not worth arguing with a bunch of d-bags because in the end, they're still d-bags.
Scott, it's not too late to slam it on RSs


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: latest project (sharons03jetta)*

Subscribed


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Very nice craftsmanship! Looks ok from the front but like others have said, It kills it for me when I see the rear. It's just too much.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Bump for progress report


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

Blacked out grille... widened ABT front lip... and euro plate... still need to get a GTI hatch spoiler and black it out and come up with something niffty for the rear...







I also need to reinforce the front lip as it sags in the middle.... lame....


























_Modified by sharons03jetta at 4:43 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

oh yeah... i love it, i think your car would be epic with a slight boser. 
i think a textured .:R rear with some crazy NSX diffusers or something would complete the look


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

black mirriors would look good imo


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

****ing sick dude


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

are you planning on keeping the nerf bars? Or are you gonna blend it somehow?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_black mirriors would look good imo

yeah I would like to see it photoshop'd with black, red, and bright orange mirrors to see how each looks... if anyone has photoshop that is








as for the "nerf bars"... the rockers are just like I like them


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*

wow front looks great. Just fix that small sag like you said.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

didnt have real photoshop on this comp... so i kinda over-processed it to hide some blemishes


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BluMagic)*

I tried the yellow headlight thing for a day.... I couldnt deal with it... it made it look like a ritard... thats right.. a ritard..








wow if it was that low.. it would rub without turing or hitting a bump... just rolling down the street..lol
try it with red or orange mirrors.. Its hard to picture but it might look kind of cool... GT class roadrace car stylz..


----------



## Nec Rabbit (Oct 11, 2008)

That is just too awesome for words.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW amazing job, I would suggest tinted headlights and windows but that's just me. Sick job man, bravo.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

black mirrors,door handles,e-code headlights, and mabye alight window tint would finnish it off nice imo....
like mine but wider...lol


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I tried the yellow headlight thing for a day.... I couldnt deal with it... it made it look like a ritard... thats right.. a ritard..








wow if it was that low.. it would rub without turing or hitting a bump... just rolling down the street..lol
try it with red or orange mirrors.. Its hard to picture but it might look kind of cool... GT class roadrace car stylz..

haha i barely have memory of doing that chop..... i'll do a more realistic one later


----------



## N8KOW (Jul 14, 2008)

That photoshop with black rims is sick.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (N8KOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N8KOW* »_That photoshop with black rims is sick.

Yeah dude! I think the badgeless grill and notch-fill is spot on.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

went on a road trip this weekend... car drove great... until the way home the 75-80mph wind or something un-seen in the road took off part of my front lip....







just got the thing on there... Ill post pics of carnage soon... really its not super bad... but the whole lower center bar is gone..
rear rolling shot the wife (Sharon) took...


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

busted up front lip...







front lip round 2........ *ding*


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

projector fogs and euro 4 bar grills would look sick


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm liking it.


----------



## mlowmk5 (Jun 15, 2009)

How did you attach the flares to the body? Rivets or glue it on? 
Looks sick by the way.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (mlowmk5)*

screwed on with t25 torx screw similar to what is holding in the fender liners...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

hm... color match ?


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

color match would be stupid in my book, kick it old school with the textured flares.


----------



## webbstarrs (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Scott, i know I brought this from waaaaay back :laugh: but any recent pics? Very good job BTW :thumbup:


----------

